# Useful resource for models poses



## enzodm (Aug 23, 2014)

(and do not worry, it is safe for work, although not for taste  )
Awkwardly Posing Models


----------



## tirediron (Aug 23, 2014)

A perfect 'what not to do' guide!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 23, 2014)

The male model shots were some of the funnier ones! Good stuff! And yes, safe for work, totally, but so,so bad! Thanks for the morning laugh. MY only complaint was that I wished it would have had another 20 to 50 poses!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Aug 23, 2014)

There are some serious contortionists there. I liked the mailbox lady, the pretty woman squaring to take a dump on the metal power line structure, and the bikini girl in the gutter water.


----------



## Didereaux (Aug 28, 2014)

NOW, your missions Mr Phelps, is to find all the pics posted on this site that fit into that group!  lol


----------



## CameraClicker (Aug 28, 2014)

That's awesome!  I took a photo set, at a wedding reception, posed just like #2, but without the guitar.  Every frame has another woman doing that, along with the previous ones.  They did it spontaneously, so I shot it.


----------



## hamlet (Aug 29, 2014)

There is one with a woman just in complete human waste. Why would she even do that? He bare limbs are touching the stuff, there could be a diseased syringe tucked away between the stuff. Why would something be so thick?.


----------



## Joefbs (Dec 2, 2014)

I have been looking for some posing guides......looks like I can end my search.


----------



## TheBringerOfLight (Dec 8, 2014)

If I ever shoot pictures of women, I'll make sure to look here so I know what not to do.


----------

